# Cloning II, Mastodon with Root Riot tray/dome/cubes



## The Poet (Nov 6, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen,


     This is a cloning attempt using Root Riot 'tray/dome/cubes' and 
Mastodon, a real short Indica strain from Iran by way of ogs.

   5 days ago {November 1st} I started 15 Mastodon clones. 
Too early to comment but I put 12 oz of water in the bottom of the tray with 'a bit' of veg nutes. 
I only spray inside the dome once or twice a day and so far they are looking fine. 
I am using my 175w fluorescent light and 'new' root riot cubes.
 I expect 15 live and rooted clones in 11 more days...


                                           The Poet...&#9658;


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2015)

Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 6, 2015)

Weedhopper,


         Thank you... bow,


                      The Poet...&#9835;


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2015)

YAY a new grow from the Poet.  Mojo for the clones!


----------



## The Poet (Nov 8, 2015)

October 8:
 I checked the cubes and only one had many roots. 
Of the others some were almost dry and others were too wet. 
I squeezed the wet ones out and soaked up water in the dry ones from the lifted edge of the tray.
 I evened them out 'water wise' and replaced the top. 
All were alive and healthy, doing fine. 


                                       Thank you...~


                                               The Poet...~


----------



## The Poet (Nov 10, 2015)

November 10: 
   And there are 10 clones well rooted and 8 more that are alive but without roots.
 I expect them to root in a day or two. 
{ I had 18 clones rather than 15}

   10 out of 18 so far and I'll bet the healthy, un-rooted clones will survive for a 100% success rate. 
10 days so far and 8 rooted clones, when I expected roots in 11 days.
Give them another few days.


                                     The Poet...~


----------



## mrcane (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## The Poet (Nov 12, 2015)

Nov 12: of the remaining 8:

3 showed roots and were transplanted to 2 liter 'hempybottles'.
2 are showing 'sprouts' and one looks like it's stem is broken right at the cube.
I expect the two showing sprouts to be alright and the two other as well, 
the one with the broken stem... I dunno.

That would be a 100% success rate but for the broken stem.
 I didn't notice it I guess.


                                      The Poet...&#9834;
                                   student of zem...~


----------



## The Poet (Nov 13, 2015)

Nov 13:

   There were 5 clones left. 
Two with stubby roots, two without roots and one with a broken stem 
so I just planted them all in 2 litter hempies to save 175 watts my fluorescent light was using. 
   I have enough clones {15} but we'll see if they survive.
If all but the broken stem plant lives I will still consider it a 100% success rate,
 if the cripple lives it will be more like 105% -106% success rate!

       I am a student of Zem...~


                        Zem is the light...~


                                         The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 13, 2015)

congrats..looks like you have the cloning down


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 13, 2015)

ughhhh so much readingggggg, pictures!!

always give 110%! haha


----------



## The Poet (Nov 15, 2015)

Fellow growers,


    I just started 18 out of 18 clones!
They are all alive and doing well, even the weak one!

   Zem is the light...


                 The Poet...~


       {Nov. 20} 
   {18 lived, the success rate was 105-6%}


----------

